# Christmas Banner 4 SM (Please Submit those festive Maltese pictures)



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*16 November 2011- Update:* thank you everyone for posting in and sharing the fun and cuteness of these super adorable fluffs :wub2: was a fun thread to look at; could not help it but "awwwwwh" at these precious faces. 
Time for Photo submission for creating SM's holiday banner is up. The Art team are gonna start working on the new banner now  

Hey guys,

so in reference to *this thread* of the request for a holiday skin, Yung has agreed to create one. Let's do it guys:chili: Just like we did it for the current banner (the SM default one, remember? It was this thread).

Please post pictures of your maltese looking festive. In other words, we are seeking for "christmas theme-like photos of our precious maltese" :wub: maybe your malt wearing a hat? red shirt? red something? or any other Christmas related look/style/theme of your baby? You can go creative and have fun in it with your cutie pie while taking the picture. Or maybe you can submit an older Christmas photo of your baby?

Just like the previous photo submission thread for the SM default banner, here are the things to remember for this one too. To submit images for the new Christmas SM banner. Here are some things to keep in mind (the bellow thoughts to remember are identical to the previous one - copied and pasted here):

1. Yung will not be picking the images submitted for the banner by himself. SM's Art team will be giving their input as well. (Moderators will not be picking the images. It will be Yung and the Art team. Just like how it went like for the default banner).

2. Yung does not know anyone personally here so rest assured, they're not playing favorites.

3. Please do not gripe if your Maltese does not get selected. It's not personal. If you cannot handle rejection, you might want to think twice before submitting your Maltese's photos.

4. Please submit a MAXIMUM of 3 images of your Maltese.

5. Submit your pictures IN THIS THREAD. Most likely, you will have to link it through Photobucket or some outside image hosting site as they allow for bigger file sizes.

6. Images given the most attention to are:

- images where it is just the Maltese (i.e. this is not a banner showcasing the owner )

- images that do not have clutter in the background (this makes cropping or extracting the image of the Maltese cleaner and easier)

- images where your Maltese is facing us

7. Please submit images in full size (i.e. originals) and let us do the resizing.

8. Above all, enjoy the submission of all the images. I think we're all in for a treat. %0


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea!!! This will be fun and might give some other fluffs top billing for the Christmas season. Looking forward to seeing it. Thanks Kat, Jung and the Art Team. I thought that Brit did a great impromptu job in the original thread. That's kind of what I was thinking but if they're willing to do a new banner, bravo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Yea!!! This will be fun and might give some other fluffs top billing for the Christmas season. Looking forward to seeing it. Thanks Kat, Jung and the Art Team. *I thought that Brit did a great impromptu job in the original thread.* That's kind of what I was thinking but if they're willing to do a new banner, bravo


I thought that Brits was well made too (the idea of pimping the current banner to make it look festive just like Brit made) but yeah, they wanna create a whole new one  
but awesome Sue, we can't debate their thought. After all, it means we will get to see all these adorable malt photos in their Christmas photos :wub::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> I thought that Brits was well made too (the idea of pimping the current banner to make it look festive just like Brit made) but yeah, they wanna create a whole new one
> but awesome Sue, we can't debate their thought. After all, it means we will get to see all these adorable malt photos in their Christmas photos :wub::chili:


I think it's great!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay Kat! I'm very excited about this! Now to break out those Christmas props...


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rudy's SM Holiday Entries*

Here are our submissions from our recent holiday photo shoot. I'm so excited to see all the holiday photos!




















Hey Santa, I'm bigger than you!









and just for good measure, Rudy wanted to wish you all a very happy halloween weekend!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Leigh, I think Rudy would fit nicely in my stockin' this year! He's such a cutie!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie in his holiday trim


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London & Preston*

This is London & Preston together (unedited copies). Feel free, of course, to edit in any way if you choose to use either of them!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - since this is a holiday skin I'm hoping that it can include Christmas AND Chanukah illustrations.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Ladies keep them coming they are so cute, got to dig to see for my girls....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't think these are in the 'running' but wanted to share my babies pics ( mamas can never show enough of their babies right?? LOL )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is some of Lola when she was little.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here you go:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*I'm excited-here are my pics!!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my what gorgeous photos!!!! I love them all!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- this is going to be sooooooooooooo hard to choose. I'm sure that some of the decisiion will be based on the qualities of the photo -- I know I could never decide between all these cuties.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Lynn. So adorable!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Here is some of Lola when she was little.


Maureen - I still remember those from last year. Think those are some of the most beautiful Christmas pix I've ever seen. Everything about them and Lola of course.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Maureen - I still remember those from last year. Think those are some of the most beautiful Christmas pix I've ever seen. Everything about them and Lola of course.


Thanks so much Sue, those are actually from 2009  when Lola was only 5 months. I should have another go with both girls for this year. Getting both to co-operate will be interesting. :w00t: :smpullhair:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

First pic - Precious Mimi & Puddin wishing you Merry Christmas
Second pic - Wondering how long they have to wear these hats
Third pic - Beloved Truffles at Christmas


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I'm in love! How adorable are they? Precious babies.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVE all of the pictures submitted!! All adorable and precious fluff babies in beautiful holiday attire and settings! :wub::wub::wub: I'm glad I don't have to judge the winners! 

I don't have an expensive/sophisticated camera, so, I doubt my pictures will be the quality required. However, I decided to do share some of Snowball's pictures just for fun. I have several that I wanted to submit, but, since we are only supposed to submit the maximun of three photos ... I chose the three below. I figure after the contest is over, than I can share the other pictures on another thread during the holiday season. 

The first picture shown is Snowball praying for *Peace on Earth* The original picture had *Peace on Earth* (in gold) above *Santa's* head. However, I couldn't get it to download right from Photobucket.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie looks like a little angel. So very sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would not want to be the art department. Too many cuties to pick from!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooops sorry! didn't notice the 3 max. It won't let me go back and erase now.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Ooooops sorry! didn't notice the 3 max. It won't let me go back and erase now.


Maureen, I really liked all of the pics you submitted but especially the one of the Maltese, head tilted in the lights....so pretty.

So many beautiful little Christmasy Maltese, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - since this is a holiday skin I'm hoping that it can include Christmas AND Chanukah illustrations.


That would be great I think! 
Can you take some Tyler pics?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are my submissions! Paris in red, Coco in holiday tartan.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't forget this one! 
Paris & Coco, _Silent Night_.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are a few. 

Krystal and Nina









Lexie








Krystal









Lexie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> That would be great I think!
> Can you take some Tyler pics?


Thanks, Jill. We celebrate both holidays since my husband and I are of both faiths. I don't have any good holiday pix of Tyler and really there are so many beautiful Malts already here. I was thinking they could put a dreidel and/or menorah in the holiday background.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm loving all of the pictures -- so many adorable fluffs in their holiday attire.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Goodness!!! I am loving ALL these pictures :wub: :wub: :wub: these precious little ones put a big smile on my face  

LOVE them all!!!! :wub2: 



Snowbody said:


> Kat - since this is a holiday skin I'm hoping that it can include Christmas AND Chanukah illustrations.


I'll check about that, Sue, and let you know ^_^



sophiesmom said:


> Ladies keep them coming they are so cute, got to dig to see for my girls....


can't wait to see your girls :wub:



silverhaven said:


> Ooooops sorry! didn't notice the 3 max. It won't let me go back and erase now.


I can edit it for you, but I am not sure if I want to do that :blush: I mean, I love them all :tender: .... the art team can consider the first three if they want to 



Snowbody said:


> I don't have any good holiday pix of Tyler and really there are so many beautiful Malts already here.


but, but, but....we would love to see Tyler boy :wub2: I do think that he makes any picture a good one :tender:

Crystal asked me to type this: "pwease, auntie Sue"


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if these would work for a banner but I'll submit them anyway 




















Lighting needs to be fixed but he looked cute - this was when he was 6 months old.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwh and I am glad that you did post them, Orla. I mean look at him in his festive photos. The sleeping one is too precious for words :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This one is an old one of Zoey and Tess but its still one of my favorites :wub: 











Tess :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

An old and favorite of Zoey when she was an only dog.










Zoey last year :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> This one is an old one of Zoey and Tess but its still one of my favorites :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunningly beautiful pictures of your gorgeous girls.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> An old and favorite of Zoey when she was an only dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More stunningly beautiful pictures of beautiful Zoey. 

Jane, although I have been terrible in keeping in touch with everyone ... I still have your girls pictures on our fridge. Hugs and love to you and the girls. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too have the photo card that came in the raffle gift of your girls Jane---on my desk---looking down at me. They are beautiful---all three! I enjoy them each day!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OhMyGoodness Jane, these are super cute pictures of your girls :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Rudy's pictures!!! :wub: He looks so adorable. Are these professional?




RudyRoo said:


> Here are our submissions from our recent holiday photo shoot. I'm so excited to see all the holiday photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maureen, I love your photos, especially the second one!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

There are some beautiful pictures summited. It would be to hard to pick just a few! 
I can't wait to see the Christmas banner :wub:





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> More stunningly beautiful pictures of beautiful Zoey.
> 
> Jane, although I have been terrible in keeping in touch with everyone ... I still have your girls pictures on our fridge. Hugs and love to you and the girls. :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much Marie! I think of you, Felix and Snowball ofter and I hope everything's going well with you all. I love seeing when you post pictures of one of our favorite little guys. 
love & hugs



edelweiss said:


> I too have the photo card that came in the raffle gift of your girls Jane---on my desk---looking down at me. They are beautiful---all three! I enjoy them each day!


Thanks, I still have to find a good Christmas picture of Emy and post it. 
That put a smile on my face that you still have the card with the girls picture of it. :wub:
hugs XOXOXOXO



Katkoota said:


> OhMyGoodness Jane, these are super cute pictures of your girls :wub:


Thanks Kat! 
I have to get back on SM more, I miss you guys.
Give Snowy and Crystal a big hug and kiss from all of us.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, what is the deadline? I better get busy and wake Rocky up now!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I love Rudy's pictures!!! :wub: He looks so adorable. Are these professional?


Thanks Dianne! These were just some pics my sister took outside our apartment the day she got her new fancy professional camera. So I guess you could say they are professional...but free! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, what is the deadline? I better get busy and wake Rocky up now!:HistericalSmiley:


Still waiting for the confirmatio , Dianne. I guess that we have the time to post them, so let's see the Rockstar:chili::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

We hope to post something too but we won't have time for another photo shoot until the week of 11/13/11. Hope we make the deadlilne


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, what is the deadline? I better get busy and wake Rocky up now!:HistericalSmiley:


Confirmed ... 15 November is the deadline dianne... 

would looove to see the rockstar :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> We hope to post something too but we won't have time for another photo shoot until the week of 11/13/11. Hope we make the deadlilne


Oh I so hope Aolani can share his handsomeness :wub: 13 nov is not as bad if you got into loading the pictures to the computer in the same day


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Hanukkah pictures of Bogie and Cassie


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> Happy Hanukkah pictures of Bogie and Cassie



I Love it! So perfect!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> Happy Hanukkah pictures of Bogie and Cassie


Oh Reva - you've got the perfect picture. I was trying to figure out how I could unearth our Menorah and put tyler next to it. You saved the day. :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh darn, I was hoping I can take him for a photo shoot at Petco, but they haven't started it yet and don't know when they do. I gave him a bath today and then tried taking pictures of him, but he was quite the ornery little boy. He was not in the mood for pictures! He would not hold still. :angry:
I'll try again another day! 



Katkoota said:


> Confirmed ... 15 November is the deadline dianne...
> 
> would looove to see the rockstar :tender:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so precious, love the little Rabbi Bogie especially. Both are really cute, love the color!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

These are really putting me in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What gorgeous pictures of your babies!!! :wub:




revakb2 said:


> Happy Hanukkah pictures of Bogie and Cassie


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a wonderful idea to submit holiday photos of our malts for a SM Christmas Banner!

Have seen so many beautiful and festive pics over here! :thumbsup:

Just went through my photos and had to realize that I didn't take lots of christmas pics of Ullana the last years! 
May be I should get started to do this year, Lol!

Anyway, I found something I want to share with you!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Maureen, I really liked all of the pics you submitted but especially the one of the Maltese, head tilted in the lights....so pretty.


 Thanks very much :biggrin: that seems so long ago now. 



Katkoota said:


> I can edit it for you, but I am not sure if I want to do that :blush: I mean, I love them all :tender: .... the art team can consider the first three if they want to


Thanks Kat  I went back to my album and nothing seemed to happen, but in time one seems to have erased. :thumbsup: I think the other should follow Lol. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> Maureen, I love your photos, especially the second one!


Thank you ))



njdrake said:


> This one is an old one of Zoey and Tess but its still one of my favorites :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*This is the best I can get with this little stinker!*

Here are three I thought were cute, don't know if they are banner worthy, but I sure hope so!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that I'm not on the decision making committe. How will they ever choose between all of these cuties. Each picture seems to be better than the last.

I do hope that we can incorporate the Chanuka pictures -- Bogie and Cassie look adorable.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Here are three I thought were cute, don't know if they are banner worthy, but I sure hope so!


Rocky IS SO HANDSOME! He is definitely banner worthy! I agree with Lynn, how can one choose from so many adorable holiday fluffs!?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well look what happens when I'm off SM for a few days!! A photo contest! Don't know if I'll be able to get pics in time for the contest as our groomer went on maternity leave, but we'll see what I can do. 

All this Maltese cuteness is amazing! Love it! I sure don't envy the judges because I would have to choose ALL of them!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> Well look what happens when I'm off SM for a few days!! A photo contest! Don't know if I'll be able to get pics in time for the contest as our groomer went on maternity leave, but we'll see what I can do.
> 
> All this Maltese cuteness is amazing! Love it! I sure don't envy the judges because I would have to choose ALL of them!


Which reminds me ... I REALLY miss our Spoiled Maltese calendars. I still look at the old calendar and smile looking at all of our fluff babies on the cover. It gave all of our precious babies a chance to shine and be cover models. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks so much...I look at Rudy's siggy pics and they are amazing...what you have done,giving him all the love and good care, he is gorgeous!:wub:



RudyRoo said:


> Rocky IS SO HANDSOME! He is definitely banner worthy! I agree with Lynn, how can one choose from so many adorable holiday fluffs!?


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Fun thread! Enjoying viewing all the cute pictures. Here is Zoey:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoey is adorable!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww gosh they are all so cute! I've got to get some Christmas stuff out lol! Rocky is of course banner worthy he is too cute for words!! Aww zoey is so cute too...all of them are but those are the last two on here!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been enjoying everyone's pictures!!! I wasn't going to post any because I realized I don't really have any, but here's a few that I found..

View attachment 98570


View attachment 98571


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just love their adorable little faces Pat.:wub: Great pictures of them!



The A Team said:


> I've been enjoying everyone's pictures!!! I wasn't going to post any because I realized I don't really have any, but here's a few that I found..
> 
> View attachment 98570
> 
> ...


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm glad you decided to share these Pat! I ALWAYS love seeing pics of your babies! 


Only a couple more days to enter everybody!!! I want to see more holiday fluffs!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, got back from my vacation a couple of days ago, just bathed Aolani shot some of these. The first 2 are different pics and the last one if from last Christmas:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Edith! These pictures are the icing on the cake! Aolani is holiday fluff perfection.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

My very own little Santa Paws wanted to participate. We can't really compete with the little beauties I've seen on here, but I thought I'd post these just for fun


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness :wub: look at these awesome shots of such precious fluffs :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are our contributions. Not the best, but we had fun getting the girls' pictures anyway!

_Look what Santa brought us!_










_Someone was good-- no lumps of coal!_









_
The littlest angels: _


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's the picture that I think will make our Christmas cards this year.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhh.. Baci ~ you don't need to compete...you set the bar! Cute baby!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have so enjoyed ALL of the photos of your babies---in my book they ALL win---paws down!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Jackie, such cute pictures of them in their stockings. Are they really IN them? They look so perfectly comfortable! I love their little faces!!! Everyone...your babies are the cutest, sweetest and best looking fluffs ever. I would never be able to choose. I enjoyed all of them!!:cloud9:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Linda...I miss you. Bonnie is the cutest Miss Claus I've ever seen!!!!:wub::wub:




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here you go:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh....the pics are sooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's a few I found
I love this one of Emily on Al's shoulder










This one of the kids at Christmas..


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, they are really in the stockings! And that's a real fire and fireplace. It took a while to get the pictures we wanted-- my hat is off to pet photographers!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, that is TOO much!! :w00t: Where did you take them? 



socalyte said:


> Yes, they are really in the stockings! And that's a real fire and fireplace. It took a while to get the pictures we wanted-- my hat is off to pet photographers!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, Emily you look so comfy and so pretty too!!!:wub:



michellerobison said:


> Here's a few I found
> I love this one of Emily on Al's shoulder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing a long these pictures-treat :wub: This thread was so much fun to look through :chili: nothing beats seeing festive looking happy fluffs :wub2: 

Photo Submission for banner time is up. Art team are gonna start working on the holiday banner now


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH yipee!!!! I can't wait to see it...this is so much fun.:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love looking at everyone's pictures. :wub: This really is a fun thread.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I absolutely loved all of the pictures! I love having photo contests on here. Now I can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Haven't looked at this thread in a few days -- and I've missed some of the adorable pics that were added. Pippa and Cozette look soooooooo cute and Michelle -- love your group of kids. Aolani -- you are the epitomy of Christmas.

Each picture is soooooooooooooooo precious.

And Sue -- I would LOVE to find a way to again do the calendars. Would love to pick a Malt a Month (or 2 or 3) that are dressed in holiday attire for that month's holiday -- like Valentine's Day or St. Patty's Day, etc. and then have as many as possible on the cover (like Jaimie always did). Would sell to cover the cost of printing and donate the rest to Rescue.

I'm going to try to work on this and get in touch with some of our extremely creative folks to see if they would be willing to help. 

Of course, need to talk to Yung to see if this would be alright with him and the other Mods.

In the meantime (for 2012 at least as I couldn't get one done until 2013), AMA Rescue does have calendars available that features photos of many of the AMA Rescue fluffs that we've supported. Info about the AMA Rescue Calendar can be found here:

http://www.americanmalteserescue.org/index.html


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I'm so happy I started this :chili::chili: -- trouble maker that I am. :innocent: What fantastic pictures of all those submitted. :wub: I couldn't come up with any pix of Tyler for the banner (ironic isn't it?) but maybe next year in one of the bow ties that Lynn sent me. I would hate to have to pick the malts in the banner but hope there are lots of them. :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's Leo and Ana, I know I am soooooooooooooooooo late. I am going to have their outfits match, but waiting for Mia and Leo's to come in. And I am too late for the banner, it's okay (hugs) just wanted to share Leo and Ana. Leo's outfit and Mia's will match Ana's. 

I just had to get Leo, the kiss me under the Mistletoe shirt :wub:

Oh my gosh, all the pics are so incredible!!!!! So gorgeous!!!! It's so nice to see updated pics of all of your babies, just gorgeous :wub:


Here's Ana and Leo  and Mia will be on the way.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Here's Leo and Ana, I know I am soooooooooooooooooo late. I am going to have their outfits match, but waiting for Mia and Leo's to come in. And I am too late for the banner, it's okay (hugs) just wanted to share Leo and Ana. Leo's outfit and Mia's will match Ana's.
> 
> I just had to get Leo, the kiss me under the Mistletoe shirt :wub:
> 
> ...


Oh mine is just for fun :chili: not for the contest. I think I am late anyway, and not on here much, but I really enjoyed seeing all of your babies. I can't wait till Mia and Leo's outfits come.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - I'm so happy I started this :chili::chili: -- trouble maker that I am. :innocent: What fantastic pictures of all those submitted. :wub: I couldn't come up with any pix of Tyler for the banner (ironic isn't it?) but maybe next year in one of the bow ties that Lynn sent me. I would hate to have to pick the malts in the banner but hope there are lots of them. :chili:


What, there must have been a pic of Tyler around some where!! Thank you Sue for being such a trouble maker LOL. 

Everyone's photos are sooo cute!! Good luck to the art team!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> Here are our contributions. Not the best, but we had fun getting the girls' pictures anyway!
> 
> _Look what Santa brought us!_
> 
> ...


I LOVE these pictures!!!:wub::wub::wub: Look at those precious angels! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't wait to see the banner... what awesome photos that have been submittted! The art-team sure has a challenge !!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Huh- not sure why one of the pictures of my girls is missing. Here it is again:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

socalyte said:


> Huh- not sure why one of the pictures of my girls is missing. Here it is again:


I have no idea whose photos will be chosen for the banner ... but, I posted something recently about your pictures! I told my husband I would not be surprised to see your *angels* on the banner ... it is such a gorgeous picture of your girls. And, so Christmasy. The stockings are precious, too!

However, I would hate to be one of the judges. I truly loved all of the pictures on this thread.


----------



## AgilityMaltese (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of Joey.


----------

